

Silicon Valley House-Price-to-Income Ratio - BenoitEssiambre
http://earlywarn.blogspot.ca/2013/02/silicon-valley-housing-to-income-ratio.html

======
speakingcode
I'm lucky to enjoy living in Memphis, TN. Various reports put the median house
price between $73,000 and $99,000, which seems about right based on my
experience. Avg income reports range from about $39,000 to $46,000. Luckily,
salaries for developers and engineers is roughly consistent with national
averages, and sometimes higher due to unmet demand, which obviously sits well
in this housing/income market. There is also an increasing amount of state and
local funding for startups and entrepreneurship, and with it a growing amount
of programs to foster startups and small businesses and connect them with VCs.
I've interviewed with several companies, small and large, in the valley and
bay areas, but I've always found the absurd cost of living and crowded
population to be a turn off. All that is to say, I wonder if the
disproportionate costs and perceived lower-quality-of-life (to outsiders) will
slowly decrease the centralization of tech startups in the valley. Perhaps it
is a question of when, not if... Sources: <http://www.homeinsight.com/home-
value/tn/memphis.asp>
[http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/bplive/2011/snapshot...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/bplive/2011/snapshots/PL4748000.html)

